# My new ASUS P5Q Pro!



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2008)

ASUS really put alot of cool stuff in with this board. I haven't tried out express gate yet but the InstAll utility was VERY cool. The backplate was really easy and I didn't get cut  I also liked the easy power switch hook up thing. The bios is very nice too, took me less than 30 seconds to set my memory to 5-5-5-15, 1.8v, DDR2-800, and my CPU to 333fsb for 3.166ghz and 1333fsb. Its visually pleasing too! And I got the option to go crossfire! Well worth my 150$ for SURE. 

I also love how I can set my Xigmatek sideways






I love the box


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like a nice board, I love my DFI P35 LP Dark board...it's a champ for sure! My last board was Asus, a P5B Deluxe P965...it OC'd like a champ, but I couldn't get one that would stay alive...the last one I RMA'd just decided to stop booting out of nowhere...I was very sad.

Asus is still a good brand, that P5B came with all sorts of cables, adapters, and junk I'd never use, but could be handy to have at the same time! Plus it was a good looking board. My DFI has a black PCB too so I'm happy. Looks like you gotta winner tho man! Nice work!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 25, 2008)

Shame about your p5b-dlx,i sold mine and its still going strong.Mine oc'd like a bugger too,i got mine to 560fsb  check my sig.

The p5q-xxx boards are really good,i cant use express gate though as my drives are in raid 0 and it will only install to drives in ide mode.I might try it on a 2gb usb stick though.


----------



## craigo (Jul 25, 2008)

nice buy!..its a good looking board,nothing else to do now but bolt some fans on and give it some volts/bus...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

Told ya you would like that board  the cooling on that board also means you can easily convert it to active cooling  Word of warning though, remove the SB HS and lap it, its base is absolutely terrible. The bases on the heatpipe assembly should be perfect. Odd how Asus do a decent job with their heatpipe system but the SB HS they do an awful job with.. ICH10R is sensative to heat, Asus must know that.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 26, 2008)

Did it boot up fine? I am actually considering this board for a Intel build, Or i may just go with the AMD Phenom build.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Did it boot up fine? I am actually considering this board for a Intel build, Or i may just go with the AMD Phenom build.



DO IT. I love this thing. Its so many good features.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

So, its safe to say your happy with the board then?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

yea its great


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Let us know your max. memory OC an stuff. I havent seen a single user (yet) with the vanilla P5Q Pro BIOS get beyond 1000MHz with any memory kit rated below that, and I havent seen a single user with PC8500 get above 1066. Dont worry, you know all that stuff is fixed in mBIOS 1004, I'm just curious to see if ANYONE can crack that vanilla BIOS trend.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

I wont be Ocing the ram much. When I get my 4850 back from rma I will start doing some major oc's on the cpu tho.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Good stuff  in the meantime, OC the snot out of that crappy 3650


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

I would but I need it


----------



## ascstinger (Jul 26, 2008)

I've just bought one a week ago in combo with a 4850 (hurray for work bonuses)

the modded bios on the forums is a great addition to this as well


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh please the card isn't gonna die. Just keep those temps under control and all is good. Besides OCing that thing to you will be the difference of playing things at a low res and low detail to medium detail and a reasonable res. I know what I would do


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats the thing, the heatsink sucks. 100% fan speed, idle temps 56c load 68c. I got a Xigmatek Battleaxe coming in the mail but I doubt it would fit lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 27, 2008)

Awsome Shadowfold!!!! I just got the same board and have the E8400 hummin @ 4.05ghz already . She's 45c @ idle and 58 @ load on water. This is a rock solid MoBo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

My E7200 chip sucks. I cant get 4ghz stable at all.. I tried pushing from 1.2Xv to 1.5v and nothing is stable...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Buy a better chip?  Sell the E7200 on fleabay I bet you won't loase anything, you might even turn a profit on it  I once got hold of a lot of BH5 real cheap and turned over 100% profit on each kit thanks to fleabay


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

I might buy a E8500.. idk


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear ya got a crap E7200.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 27, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Word of warning though, remove the SB HS and lap it, its base is absolutely terrible. The bases on the heatpipe assembly should be perfect. Odd how Asus do a decent job with their heatpipe system but the SB HS they do an awful job with.. ICH10R is sensative to heat, Asus must know that.



Not to go off topic but:

lap it? If one wasn't going to overclock the motherboard, would "lapping it" be neccessary?

To the OP, I'm looking at the CPU fan you've got there... the fan blows air through the metal, not away, right? And are you using a retention bracket with it? Any other CPU fans anyone knows will work with this motherboard that don't require a retention bracket?

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess the fan on the cooler blows air into(through)the cooler and out of the rear fan.Thats how my ac7 pro is set up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

If not OCing at all lapping the SB HS would still be worth doing just so temps are kept as low as possible, which will extend lifespan, which is naturally a good thing.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 27, 2008)

I just read up on the lapping process and it seems like a lot of work... how much of a temperature difference are we talking here?


----------



## Cronos (Jul 28, 2008)

And how would I put the southbridge heatsink back on? With thermal tape? I wouldn't trust thermal paste to hold the heatsink on.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

The HS is held on with 2 pushpins. Once lapped just apply a thin layer of a good thermal paste like AS Ceramique then reattach the HS using the pushpins.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 28, 2008)

Gotcha, thanks. I haven't upgraded my computer since 2004 (or looked at any of this since) so I'm a little out of date with this stuff.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Yikes.. you will think your current puter is steam powered by the time you sit down to your new custom built puter


----------



## Cronos (Aug 4, 2008)

A quick question: I find that the SB on my motherboard (yes, everything arrived and I have it hooked up, besides a Asus Radeon 4850 that artifacts and will be RMA'd tomorrow) doesn't get even a little warm. I disabled the superspeed option in the bios so I'd have 2 more normal sata ports, since I have no interest in running a raid setup. Could it be that there's no heat because I'm not using raid? From what I understand, that seems to be the purpose of the SB chip.

Edit: After looking at it just now, it probably also helps that the graphics card's fan is right over the SB.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine gets slightly warm after hours of gaming but I do know it handles raid but idk what else it does.


----------

